# Spraying a bull for horn flies



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Usually I could put some cubes in the feeder and the animals would come and feast and while doing so would get sprayed. Great. With the lush spring pastures, they don't even bother to come to the feeder. The other day I put them in the corral and it was ring around the roses accomplishing nothing. I quit before the bull tested his ability to jump the pipe top rail. I can't put them in the chute as he hates it and as big as he is now he'd hardly fit anyway, even though I made it wider than normal.

I have put out fly blocks and have a back rub which they use but still i need to spray him. Course I could just leave him be but I don't like seeing flies all over his back.

Suggestions?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If you can get close enough to douse a little Ivemec Pour On dewormer I believe it would work.

I do not use Pour On for cows much anymore, personal reasons. I have in the past splashed a little on cows covered with flies and the next day they were fly free.

I believe Ivemec also makes a fly spray but I have never used it. The wormer is probably more potent. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks but if I could get close enough to do that I could spray him.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You do not have to get as close as when you spray. I saw an old gent get just close enough to throw some on his cows. never saw a fly on them. That is where I learned the little trick.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I can walk up to the side of the bull, maybe 10 feet away and attempt to spray him. I squeeze the trigger and before the spray has had time to go the distance to him, he's gone. I just decided to leave him be if he feels that way about it. I have plenty of scratching posts around.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Have my salt / mineral blocks in the alley way. Back rubber on each end with bullet rubs hanging off them. Works well. Also fill the 25 gal sprayer, then grain in coral and use the wind or as they leave. Martin


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Update. Well, after a little coaxing and seeing the glutton heading for the feed trough, the bull mosied over and helped himself. Once I got the sprayer on him, he remembered that after the spray, no flies. So the job went well and now, every day he is at the trough at about the same time. So I just dabble out a few to keep them interested and spray when necessary.

Mark


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> The other day I put them in the corral and it was ring around the roses accomplishing nothing. I quit before the bull tested his ability to jump the pipe top rail. I can't put them in the chute as he hates it


We (my late Dad & myself) started years ago, if they come in the pens they go thru the chute. I can't remember the last time I have had any trouble getting them to go thru the chute. The main water trough is in the lane about 30' from the gate going in the pens, that helps too. Occasionally I'll leave the gate open so they can keep the weeds & grass down. Heck, most times when I work 'em I come out of the house & several cattle will be in the pens already. I just have to go shut the lane gate.


----------

